# RVing in North during Winter months.



## connie (Jan 21, 2002)

I would like to know what it's like to use a motorized RV.in the North during the cold winter months. Is it too expensive? Is it too dangerous to drive in the snow.  Are there camp grounds where you can go.  Connie


----------



## tfbrown1270 (Jan 22, 2002)

RVing in North during Winter months.

I'm not sure how far north you are thinking of coming but as I look out the window today it is -30 with a windchill driving the temp to -40 (celcius)......... that is tooooooooooooooooooooo cold for camping in Manitoba (or North Dakota which is south of me).....the campgrounds and parks all closed by Thanksgiving (Canadian version in October)..... I have a Triple E Class C with heated tanks, insulation, a furnace, 1500 watt ceramic heater and heat strip in the A/C unit and it is comfortable to about -10 Celcius....possible to about -20 celcius but beyond that I wouln't even try.

Hope that helps...

Tim Brown
(looking forward (desperately) to spring)


----------



## tfbrown1270 (Jan 22, 2002)

RVing in North during Winter months.

I'm not sure how far north you are thinking of coming but as I look out the window today it is -30 with a windchill driving the temp to -40 (celcius)......... that is tooooooooooooooooooooo cold for camping in Manitoba (or North Dakota which is south of me).....the campgrounds and parks all closed by Thanksgiving (Canadian version in October)..... I have a Triple E Class C with heated tanks, insulation, a furnace, 1500 watt ceramic heater and heat strip in the A/C unit and it is comfortable to about -10 Celcius....possible to about -20 celcius but beyond that I wouln't even try.

Hope that helps...

Tim Brown
(looking forward (desperately) to spring)


----------



## tfbrown1270 (Jan 22, 2002)

RVing in North during Winter months.

ooooopppppppppssssssss

it appears I stuttered.sorry bout that

Tim Brown


----------

